# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Deutsch  Есть немцы в Москве?

## Fragen

Добрый вечер, друзья! 
хочу обратиться к вам с вопросом : 
Есть ли в Москве люди , немецкоговорящие, которых интересует русский язык? 
сам живу в Москве и изучаю немецкий язык. 
с удовольствием помог бы в ваших начинаниях  ::  
с Уважением, Илья.

----------

